# R32 convertible . . . with a twist.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats some crazy shit here, nothing that takes it self too serious, but a nice idea never less to put a R32 Skyline front end on a S13 Silvia convertible.

In japan its comon to find these S13 convertibles with Silvia S15 or S14a front ends, but this is truly original . . . would love to drive something like that for the saturday morning cruise.:clap:


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks like a fox body Mustang GT conv


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

That looks pretty damn nice.


----------



## Ben GTR (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice but strange....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Great idea 
I think I would fit a less in your face bodykit and skyline rear lights and then that really would be something

In fact where do I get an S13 convertable................


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RSVFOUR said:


> Great idea
> I think I would fit a less in your face bodykit and skyline rear lights and then that really would be something
> 
> In fact where do I get an S13 convertable................


Lots of them in Japan

400.000Yen for one that is still drivable and with roof that has no holes.
600.000Yen-900.000Yen and you can allready get your hands on S13s with S15 facias.

Here a few exemples of you can get:

The normal looks of the S13 convertible:









S13 with S14a front:

















S13 with S15 front:









S13 with S13 180SX front









The S14a facia conversion is the best in my view, as the S15 is too modern for the S13 bodylines and you any get a S15 convertible from Autech with a Hardtop convertible roof.
i am really digging this one:
http://www.dzeusvip.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=12198.html


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

and just for the fun, found this . . . unrelated to the convertible, but WTF:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So basically it doesn't resemble an R32 anymore  lol thats a shame i think it would have looked nice


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LiamGTR said:


> So basically it doesn't resemble an R32 anymore  lol thats a shame i think it would have looked nice


No it doesn`t resemble a S13 anymore dude . . . its a Silvia with a R32 front!, thats it . . . its one more facia added to the different S13 fronts posted above.

It doesn`t try to be a Skyline, just freestyle tuning here.


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

There are pics of a 'proper' one here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137801-such-thing-r32-convertable.html


----------

